

Apple Pay competitor CurrentC says customer email addresses were hacked - nickles
http://www.cnbc.com/id/102132750

======
k_roy
Sadly not surprising. All the other stuff aside, they really do have a massive
target on their forehead

------
wldcordeiro
They compete with Apple Pay and Google Wallet as well as Isis (or whatever
name it was changed to.)

------
abhishekmdb
And they said no personal details was hacked as if email does not comes under
that [http://www.techworm.net/2014/10/currentc-
hacked.html](http://www.techworm.net/2014/10/currentc-hacked.html)

